

Call to Action: long running Ruby benchmark - sams99
http://samsaffron.com/archive/2013/12/11/call-to-action-long-running-ruby-benchmark

======
redlayka
Please clarify this for me, How do you know the fluctuations in Discourse
benchmark is due to rails and their own optimizations? You would think it has
more to do with their own optimization than changes to rails builds?

~~~
sams99
The examples here are running the same exact benchmark on multiple versions of
Ruby, the only moving part in those graphs is Ruby.

Similar benches can just change the versions of Rails. Just change the version
of Discourse and so on.

